# Cpu upgrade for hd 7770



## benxiii (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi guys... I am new here so pardon me for any mistakes
i have an intel pentium dual core e5400 oc'ed at 3.64 on an asus p5g41tmlx mobo with a 6570 for a small 1366x768 tv.
I want to play upcoming games on med-to-high settings. I have chosen sapphire hd 7770 but is my current cpu okay for it ? I think it's not. I am also on a tight budget so can't change the mobo or even afford i3+mobo yet. I can manage core 2 duo 2.93 and quad 2.80 but are they enough for the card to avoid bottleneck ?
The best i can get is those pentium gxx+mobo but plz let me know if i'll be okay with my current cpu or the c2duo/c2quad.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> Hi guys... I am new here so pardon me for any mistakes
> i have an intel pentium dual core e5400 oc'ed at 3.64 on an asus p5g41tmlx mobo with a 6570 for a small 1366x768 tv.
> I want to play upcoming games on med-to-high settings. I have chosen sapphire hd 7770 but is my current cpu okay for it ? I think it's not. I am also on a tight budget so can't change the mobo or even afford i3+mobo yet. I can manage core 2 duo 2.93 and quad 2.80 but are they enough for the card to avoid bottleneck ?
> The best i can get is those pentium gxx+mobo but plz let me know if i'll be okay with my current cpu or the c2duo/c2quad.



You are already at your limit with the processor, your current E5400 is probably best suited for your current HD 7770. If you drop in a better video card it'll only be held back and you'll get significant demishing returns. 

In your situation I would keep saving, do a new build. CPU, RAM, and GPU together. If you can't afford Intel, go AMD.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2013)

If your staying at 1366x768 you might be ok. The 7770 is a low end card anyway. It hard to say what frame rates you will get at high settings but it wont be much more then 30


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 25, 2013)

Low end cards are 7670 and below
You might need an upgrade, but you won't see big difference to tell you the truth


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> You are already at your limit with the processor, your current E5400 is probably best suited for your current HD 7770. If you drop in a better video card it'll only be held back and you'll get significant demishing returns.
> 
> In your situation I would keep saving, do a new build. CPU, RAM, and GPU together. If you can't afford Intel, go AMD.



well i haven't changed to 7770 yet.... but are you sure my pentium 3.64 won't bottleneck the card ?
i'll upgrade in a year or two but there are games to play this year and i want a smooth gaming experience in my little tv


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 25, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Low end cards are 7670 and below
> You might need an upgrade, but you won't see big difference to tell you the truth



that's a rebranded 6670, the slowest 7xxx 28nm part is the 7700 series cape verde gpus.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

or do i need a better cpu ? 
available options : core 2 duo 2.93; core 2 quad 2.80 (matches my cpu socket)


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 25, 2013)

well if you can get both just get both gpu and cpu ^_^. but if possbile do a whole new rig XD but yeah it would cost more but, hmm,


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Jetster said:


> If your staying at 1366x768 you might be ok. The 7770 is a low end card anyway. It hard to say what frame rates you will get at high settings but it wont be much more then 30



but i saw in tpu, tom and other benchmarks that they get decent fps even in 1080p with this card. But they use i7 2600/3700 or something like that.
And i have half that res.. So normally i'd get some extra performance out of it. But will my 3.64 pentium dual core hold it back ? If so... What about the duo and quad ?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> well i haven't changed to 7770 yet.... but are you sure my pentium 3.64 won't bottleneck the card ?
> i'll upgrade in a year or two but there are games to play this year and i want a smooth gaming experience in my little tv



Yes your processor will bottleneck it, but the 7770 tier card is your only option. 

 And no modern games will not be smooth. Even at low and medium settings you will get occasional lag.

If you afford a Core 2 Quad AND a 7770 together. You might be in a slightly better position.  But I'm not sure its worth the effort.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> well if you can get both just get both gpu and cpu ^_^. but if possbile do a whole new rig XD but yeah it would cost more but, hmm,



that would have to wait  i need to buy a phone and and ultrabook first... Budget on my pc upgrade is low


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> or do i need a better cpu ?
> available options : core 2 duo 2.93; core 2 quad 2.80 (matches my cpu socket)



neither of those will bring you any noticeable performance, I advise you to oc what you have or change the whole paltform (cpu+mobo+Ram).


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Yes your processor will bottleneck it, bit the 7770 teir card is your only option.
> 
> And no modern games will not be smooth. Even at low and medium settings you will get occasional lag.



even a core 2 quad at 3.0 + ghz ?
And by smooth i mean  an average 40 fps.
But as you see with my 6570 i played ac3, blackops 2, most wanted 2, battlefield 3 at medium settings or high (no AA+shadow tweaks) and they ran pretty smooth like 35-40 fps average...


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

DarkOCean said:


> neither of those will bring you any noticeable performance, I advise you to oc what you have or change the whole paltform (cpu+mobo+Ram).



so those two and my dual core pentium at 3.8 (that's as high i can reach) will be pretty much the same ?


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> so those two and my dual core pentium at 3.8 (that's as high i can reach) will be pretty much the same ?



exactly. At the same speed they offer similar performance bacause the architecture are pretty much the same and all of those are just dual cores.
Better get some cash and change it all since 775 is a dead platform(for some time now).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a dual core pentium e5200 and I have several e8400's...the only game in my arsenal the e8400's don't love is the Battlefield series.  Although, with an HD7770(XFX) and an e8400 on a small monitor at 1366x768...I don't see why you wouldn't be doing just fine.  The e8400's are 40 on e-bay and I'd recommend the XFX dual fan unit...dead silent, runs cool...and I've never had a problem with it. 

Better than nothing....  I've helped quite a few people that would consider this above combo a decent cheap man's gaming rig.  Don't always have to have the best...just know the best workarounds...

Best,

LC

P.S.  That dual core Pentium...for what it is....is a very decent little chip in its own right. I love my little e5200.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 25, 2013)

E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti? 

I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH



i have even seen people suggest 6850 for e5400/5500 XD
and these pentium chips do overclock better.
And btw, what was your m8's tv res ?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's my take... a Core 2 E6600 @3.2Ghz with a 6850 could play Crysis at med quality @1920x1200 quite well.  Core 2 E8600 @ 4.2Ghz with a 5870 could play Crysis at high quality @ 1920x1200 with virtually no lag.

Find a 6850 or 6870, assuming you have enough PSU.  A 6850 can be had for $100 or less if you're willing to be patient and find a used one.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2013)

Apparently you can upgrade to a Core 2 Quad. Dual cores are fine but Quads are better for the next wave of games. With 1366x768 limiting your GPU output I'd say that the 7770 is plenty. As for the CPU you don't _need_ to upgrade unless you find yourself having low performance.

The 2.8 Quad is a Q9500 I assume? That's a fine chip. If you want to upgrade to a Quad that's a pretty good option IMO.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> or do i need a better cpu ?
> available options : core 2 duo 2.93; core 2 quad 2.80 (matches my cpu socket)



There's a lot of people still using core 2 quad q6600 and runs almost every game on max. The new line of processors like ivy bridge that I have is faster but it's really not that much faster. In benchmarks, it is significant but for gaming and general use then you're not going to see -50% frame rates because of it. Buy Q6600 or something around that and OC to 3.5. Paired with Radeon 7770, you should be able to run almost all new titles on high with more than acceptable frame rates. Honestly, I think you should just cough up the extra $40 for a 7850 if you can afford it. 

If you feel that you'll never upgrade your monitor to 1080p then stick with 7770.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





Sasqui said:


> Here's my take... a Core 2 E6600 @3.2Ghz with a 6850 could play Crysis at med quality @1920x1200 quite well.  Core 2 E8600 @ 4.2Ghz with a 5870 could play Crysis at high quality @ 1920x1200 with virtually no lag.
> 
> Find a 6850 or 6870, assuming you have enough PSU.  A 6850 can be had for $100 or less if you're willing to be patient and find a used one.



well i can't afford a 6850 neitger can i find a cheap one. And i've seen 7770 catch or outperform 6850 in tpu benchmarks.... Specially in crysis 2. Anyway what do you think of core 2 duo 2.93 ? What model is it ? E8XX ?


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> well i can't afford a 6850 neitger can i find a cheap one. And i've seen 7770 catch or outperform 6850 in tpu benchmarks.... Specially in crysis 2. Anyway what do you think of core 2 quad 2.93 ? What model is it ? E8XX ?



yes that chip should run every game you want to play. Unless you want to play metro 2033 at max setting, you should be able to run every other game above 30 fps easily on a 7770 with your 768p monitor.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> And i've seen 7770 catch or outperform 6850 in tpu benchmarks....



They are *very *close, I didn't realise that.  I'd go with the best price or bundle between them depending on what you find.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_7770_Vapor-X/28.html


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





tokyoduong said:


> There's a lot of people still using core 2 quad q6600 and runs almost every game on max. The new line of processors like ivy bridge that I have is faster but it's really not that much faster. In benchmarks, it is significant but for gaming and general use then you're not going to see -50% frame rates because of it. Buy Q6600 or something around that and OC to 3.5. Paired with Radeon 7770, you should be able to run almost all new titles on high with more than acceptable frame rates. Honestly, I think you should just cough up the extra $40 for a 7850 if you can afford it.
> 
> If you feel that you'll never upgrade your monitor to 1080p then stick with 7770.



i can get a core 2 duo 2.93 ghz (stock speed)  for free. But is a core 2 quad worth upgrading ? though it won't cost me much.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





tokyoduong said:


> yes that chip should run every game you want to play. Unless you want to play metro 2033 at max setting, you should be able to run every other game above 30 fps easily on a 7770 with your 768p monitor.



sorry my mistake, i meant the duo @ 2.93... Is this chip okay ? Or were you mentioning the quad. I can get the duo for free and quad would cost a little. Is it worth  upgrading to quad ?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

Honestly the 7770 is probably a good match for your e5400. Especially at the resolution you are playing at. But if you want a better cpu I would suggest picking up a used q9550 or q96500.

Here is a cheap one (its just a xeon version which "should" give you a little more oc headroom):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item5650861b17


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





tokyoduong said:


> yes that chip should run every game you want to play. Unless you want to play metro 2033 at max setting, you should be able to run every other game above 30 fps easily on a 7770 with your 768p monitor.


thanks any way

.



Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





BrooksyX said:


> Honestly the 7770 is probably a good match for your e5400. Especially at the resolution you are playing at. But if you want a better cpu I would suggest picking up a used q9550 or q96500.
> 
> Here is a cheap one (its just a xeon version which "should" give you a little more oc headroom):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item5650861b17



so the e5400 won't hold back 7770 much ? I can oc it to 3.8


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> so the e5400 won't hold back 7770 much ? I can oc it to 3.8



Maybe a little but now days I would consider most games are bottlenecked by the GPU, not the CPU. My 2500k is definitely bottle necked by my 6870 but then again my 2500k is running at 4.75ghz  and my 6870 doesnt like to OC very much (crashes even when OCED via CCC but I might have flashed the default voltage to be lower, dont remember).


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> Anyway what do you think of core 2 duo 2.93 ? What model is it ? E8XX ?





benxiii said:


> i can get a core 2 duo 2.93 ghz (stock speed)  for free. But is a core 2 quad worth upgrading ? though it won't cost me much.





benxiii said:


> sorry my mistake, i meant the duo @ 2.93... Is this chip okay ? Or were you mentioning the quad. I can get the duo for free and quad would cost a little. Is it worth  upgrading to quad ?


First of all, get your details sorted out. 
What Core 2 Duo are we talking about? A E7500 or a X6800?
Same goes for the quad core, Q9500, Q9505(S) or Q9550(S)?
Because there's a difference between all of them, a difference that might matter for you, regarding performance. (Which is also affected by RAM)
Also, energy consumption, since we have no idea what kind of PSU you have and "stock" won't cut it for us. If you happen to have something like a 300W unit, a HD 6850 would probably melt part of it.

At your resolution, the CPU will take a higher percentage of the load. Going for another dual core would be sidegrading, since you would only get increases in cache and FSB (clock can be changed), thus marginal bump in performance. Quad cores would help, but only where multi-threaded programs are concerned. Not to mention that quads suck more energy when OCing and heating starts being a serious problem.

For your screen resolution, a HD 7770 or a HD 7850 is fine. As for a CPU upgrade (within the same socket), I wouldn't bother with it unless you plan on playing a game that really requires more than two threads, thus needing a quad-core CPU.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> And i've seen 7770 catch or outperform 6850 in tpu benchmarks



yea, with the 13.1 drivers the 7770 is on par with a 6850 and uses less power.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> E5200 is still based on the core 2 arch just with less L2 cache? and my m8 ran two GTX 460's with a E8400 and yours is clock alot higher then that, im sure you would be fine with a 7770 at that res easy, you could go as far as maybe a GTX 650 Ti?
> 
> I dont see any if much at all bottle neck with a 7770 TBH





_JP_ said:


> First of all, get your details sorted out.
> What Core 2 Duo are we talking about? A E7500 or a X6800?
> Same goes for the quad core, Q9500, Q9505(S) or Q9550(S)?
> Because there's a difference between all of them, a difference that might matter for you, regarding performance. (Which is also affected by RAM)
> ...



okay... Firstly the core 2 duo is e7500 and the quad is e9550.
My psu is 400w space, but i'll change it.
And for multi threading idk what new games will be like.
Crysis 3, gta v, metal gear revengence, dmc 5, bioshock .... These are the games i'll mainly play... So gta 5 might be a problem since 4 was multithreaded.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> okay... Firstly the core 2 duo is e7500 and the quad is e9550.
> My psu is 400w space, but i'll change it.
> And for multi threading idk what new games will be like.
> Crysis 3, gta v, metal gear revengence, dmc 5, bioshock .... These are the games i'll mainly play... So gta 5 might be a problem since 4 was multithreaded.



Don't think you are going to be able to play those games on high settings with an 7770...

Also its the *q*9550 not e9550


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> Don't think you are going to be able to play those games on high settings with an 7770...
> 
> Also its the *q*9550 not e9550



well sorry my mistake.... 
But benchmark shows 7770 can run demanding games on high settings even at 1080p with reasonable (30-40) fps. Shouldn't i expect the same in my res (may be a few tweaks and no AA) ? Although they use i7 xxxx cpu's.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> well sorry my mistake....
> But benchmark shows 7770 can run demanding games on high settings even at 1080p with reasonable (30-40) fps. Shouldn't i expect the same in my res (may be a few tweaks and no AA) ? Although they use i7 xxxx cpu's.



Buy mid range parts expect mid range performance. 

Even with my setup up some newer games bring my system to its knees with the settings and AA cranked up.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay... Btw will my stock space 400w be enough to power 7770 ?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes....the 400w psu is fine. 

No reason to buy any cpu with a Q in front of it...the premium in this case really isn't worth it.  $40 for an e8400 is cheap.  I sold a quad q6600 last week on e-bay for $60...a Q9500 will set you back enough to start thinking i3.

LC


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a friend with a 7770 350W which was a crappy one, downclocked


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> well i can't afford a 6850 neitger can i find a cheap one. And i've seen 7770 catch or outperform 6850 in tpu benchmarks.... Specially in crysis 2. Anyway what do you think of core 2 duo 2.93 ? What model is it ? E8XX ?



The 7770 would never outperform the 6850, it might come close within 5-10% on a good day, but outperform would never happen.  Link or it didn't happen.

Going from a an E5400 to an E8400 isnt wise, they are essentially the same CPU but with a cache and clockspeed handicap. Considering your E5400 is already overclocked @ 3.64Ghz I can't see the benefit buying another dual core. The only sensible CPU choice on socket 775 is a Q9xxx quad core, and only if you can get it cheap.

Without the CPU upgrade to atleast a Q9xxx, your rig will suffer on Crysis 2 and BF3 and you pose serious limitations on upcoming games.

BTW, how much system RAM do you have?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess the best thing to ask here is what is your budget that you are trying to spend on the cpu and video card.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 4gb of system ram
my budget is fixed with the gpu... No matter the price i'll have it.
And for the psu+cpu i really have a tight budget. $ 50 + anything i can get by selling my e5400 and 6570



Dent1 said:


> The 7770 would never outperform the 6850, it might come close within 5-10% on a good day, but outperform would never happen.  Link or it didn't happen.



www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Gigabyte/HD_7770_OC/13.html

i know it's insane but it's almost the same with most 7770 cards although this one is the best i can find XD

non-oc :
www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/AMD/HD_7770/13.html


----------



## tastegw (Jan 25, 2013)

7770 is a good gpu,  not a beast, but should do you fine imo


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

benxiii said:


> www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Gigabyte/HD_7770_OC/13.html
> 
> i know it's insane but it's almost the same with most 7770 cards although this one is the best i can find XD
> 
> ...



Glitch in the results or a bug in rest run. Sometimes you get odd results which can't logically be explained. But look at all the other games  and the 6850 is cearly faster.



benxiii said:


> I have 4gb of system ram



It's the bear minimum. BF3 can exceed this, I've only run 1440x900 and uses about just over 4GB of physical memory.

Edit:



benxiii said:


> did you run at max settings ?
> tbh.... My 6570 could handle bf3 with med settings and no AA at 1366x768. 4 gb was not a problem then.



Yes I play with max settings. But honestly what was the frame rate like? Use Fraps and monitor it.


----------



## benxiii (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Glitch in the results or a bug in rest run. Sometimes you get odd results which can't logically be explained. But look at all the other games  and the 6850 is cearly faster.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the bear minimum. BF3 can exceed this, I've only run 1440x900 and uses about just over 4GB of physical memory.



did you run at max settings ?
tbh.... My 6570 could handle bf3 with med settings and no AA at 1366x768. 4 gb was not a problem then.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 26, 2013)

benxiii said:


> i have even seen people suggest 6850 for e5400/5500 XD
> and these pentium chips do overclock better.
> And btw, what was your m8's tv res ?



He was running at first 1680*1050 then moved to 1080P and it ran most games pretty well except for black ops for some weird reason.



TRWOV said:


> Apparently you can upgrade to a Core 2 Quad. Dual cores are fine but Quads are better for the next wave of games. With 1366x768 limiting your GPU output I'd say that the 7770 is plenty. As for the CPU you don't _need_ to upgrade unless you find yourself having low performance.
> 
> The 2.8 Quad is a Q9500 I assume? That's a fine chip. If you want to upgrade to a Quad that's a pretty good option IMO.



What he said^ thats exactly what you should do!!



benxiii said:


> i can get a core 2 duo 2.93 ghz (stock speed)  for free. But is a core 2 quad worth upgrading ? though it won't cost me much.



If you can get it for free then why not, clock it up the same or higher then what you already have and that should be a increase and for free you cant go wrong.

Honestly if you can get a quad for at 2.8GHz or higher for cheap then go that way instead, many games love more cores, trust me im now running 8cores and im getting increases in all games compared to my older quad.



benxiii said:


> sorry my mistake, i meant the duo @ 2.93... Is this chip okay ? Or were you mentioning the quad. I can get the duo for free and quad would cost a little. Is it worth  upgrading to quad ?



The chip would be fine paired with the 7770



benxiii said:


> so the e5400 won't hold back 7770 much ? I can oc it to 3.8



i dont think so, i think it would run pretty sweet with your current set up, but moving to a CPU with more cores is a must in todays gaming for the _future._



tastegw said:


> 7770 is a good gpu,  not a beast, but should do you fine imo



Yep i would agree


----------



## Cruise51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a similar system with a core 2 duo @2.3GHz and a HD7770. The HD7770 is a pretty good card, it performs the same as a HD6850 and consumes much less power. The cpu is a small bottleneck but I could still game at 1920x1080 fairly well. If you can get a core 2 duo @ 2.9GHz for free, go for it. Once overclocked it would be a great mid range gaming machine. If you can't get the core 2 duo @ 2.9Ghz for free, stay with your current e5400. It's high overclock will remove most of the bottleneck.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 1, 2013)

I would go for 7770 for power consumption and less heat


----------

